# 10 weeks after Ian



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I went kayaking from Bunche Beach in Fort Myers today, more than ten weeks after Ian hit. I found this badly bent 75 pound CQR stuck up in a mangrove.










At the other end of the chain I found this boat;


















It looks as though the boat, which appears to be in great shape, blew off the docks at Moss Marine, across Mantazas Pass, then down the channel, across a small peninsula (where it flattened about 100 _yards _of mangroves), and then into its current resting place. It is probably ten yards into the mangroves. The water visible in the second photo is about 2½ feet deep at high tide, and it is a looong way from the channel with the 8 foot depth that I believe this boat requires. The boat has about 50 feet of anchor chain out, and the anchor (with the shaft now bent) is still attached.

I have no idea how this will be recovered.


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

Pfft. They should have used a Rocna and all chain. Would have been fine.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

What is the rope on it? If it's for a trip line that's silly to have one set in a storm, isn't it? 

Recover by barge with crane? 

Mark


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> What is the rope on it? If it's for a trip line that's silly to have one set in a storm, isn't it?
> 
> Recover by barge with crane?
> 
> Mark


That wouldn't be a trip line at the end of the shank. A trip line should be closer to the flukes.

How anyone could get a crane in there is beyond me.

It is quite a distance from the channel that I had trouble transiting with my boat with a draft of 5' 7".

Here is my rough rendering of the path that the boat took, and its current location. The boat is in the mangroves at the red X. She is _at least_ a 70 foot ketch.


----------



## OntarioTheLake (4 mo ago)

Sad, though an impressive display of the power of the storm.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

OntarioTheLake said:


> Sad, though an impressive display of the power of the storm.


Reports of a 17+ foot storm surge, and 155 MPH winds. Second story windows in many buildings are boarded up. I have not been on Estero, Sanibel, or Captiva islands since the storm, but San Carlos and Pine Islands look _worse _than Mariupol. I believe that the house behind which I kept my boat was under water up to the roof.

I am VERY glad that I brought my boat back to Rhode Island in the spring of 2021. Documented here; Heading home


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

75# CQR for a 70’ boat? 

How many?

I admit to being a bit over the top but we have a 125# Mantus for a 44’ boat.

But I am a bit confused. Was it on the dock and blew off or anchored?

Maybe on the dock with anchor our in case it blew off? We did that on a storm, tied to a floating dock but set anchors to the dock and our boat anchors to hold the dock in case it topped the pilings.

But still a 75# CQR in a 70’ boat? For the dink?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

hpeer said:


> 75# CQR for a 70’ boat?
> 
> How many?
> 
> ...


Your post prompted me to look it up by name in the NVDC. It appears to be _only_ a 52 foot ketch, with a 7.5 foot draft, built in 2001 (it looks huge in the mangroves). Very sad for the owner(s).


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

That CQR has been probably been in that tree 10 years after it let the owner down for the last time and he threw it into the bushes and the tree grew.


----------

